# Snow in W.Md.



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

We finally got some last weekend 2" in lower elevations and 4" in the higher where i have a few accounts. It was pretty profitable for me because it was a long duration. I actually was training a new sub driver who will be working for me now. He just bought a nice boss 8' straight blade and it was the perfect situation to train someone how to plow of it lingering so long. We actually this past fri. had a blizzard condition in the higher places for a couple of hours , it wasent much of a accum. but everything had to be plowed twice due to the drifting. 
Mike


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

Where you located in western MD? I've heard as much as 6+ in higher elevations tonight & Monday am. But I'm hoping we might generate an Nor'easter this Friday, but you know how unpredictable those storms can be { sorta like weatherman}


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*



mickman;360476 said:


> Where you located in western MD? I've heard as much as 6+ in higher elevations tonight & Monday am. But I'm hoping we might generate an Nor'easter this Friday, but you know how unpredictable those storms can be { sorta like weatherman}


I live in Corriganville 2 mile west of Cumberland. I have 7-8 accounts in city, 12 in Lavale which is a different weather zone and remainder in frostburg which is real nasty , 
Mke


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

We have around 1" here now at 10:00 pm maybe Garrett co. will get the 6 but i dont even think frostburg will get that much tonight.
Mike


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

well at least keep your fingers crossed for Thursday & Friday. If that storms hangs out alittle off the coast, as opposed to coming more inland, & we get that western wrap around, then finally we can plow something. It's been a year for Frederick county Md.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Monday am only got to apply salt in Frostburg 1".
Mike


----------

